# Plowing with my88 Toyota



## 502monte (Nov 26, 2009)

This is my first try at a video.Small storm back in Jan.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

You are doing a very good job with that truck.


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

good to see a toyota plowing! where about in philly are you plowing? i live right outside the city. i heard danny bonaduche on your radio, i listen to preston and steve (93.3) every morning, used to listen to danny.

good work!


----------



## 502monte (Nov 26, 2009)

I am plowing a lot down on Hunting Park Ave by the old Tasty Cake building.


----------

